# Red spots/scabs?



## pood (Sep 2, 2010)

I noticed right under one of my rat's chin is a red scab/spot. I also found a couple on the right side of his year. What is that and should I be worried?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like the beginnings of mites.

If it is mites, it needs to be treated with Revolution. You can get it from your vet.


----------



## LoneOakRats (Mar 23, 2011)

Agreed, most definitely sounds like mites. Your vet can do a skin scraping to be positive and kitten or cat Revolution works very well. If you have multiple rats you will need to treat all of the with the Revolution since they will have been exposed also. A kitten tube is enough to treat several adult rats, a cat tube contains enough to treat probably close to ten.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I wouldn't suggest a skin scrape for mites as you can get a lot of false negatives, and they hurt.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

How can mites be confirmed? Lice are easy.


----------



## pood (Sep 2, 2010)

How do they get mites? I don't own any other pets and I keep my place pretty clean.

The other rat doesn't have the problem


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

mites can be stowaways in wood/paper based beddings, it's why we always recommend you freeze them for 24 hours before putting them in the cage. they can also be transferred via clothing, so if you handled any foreign rats and then returned to your own you could have carried them with you.


----------

